# Great home-made light weight gear!



## MtnMagic (Mar 17, 2004)

To gain more knowledge on some gear that A.T. thru hikers use on their 2170+ miles, here's a couple of great links. Already many have left Springer, GA on their trek to Katahdin.

Easy step by step details on how to make one version of a light weight aluminium can stove:

http://www.pcthiker.com/pages/gear/pepsiGstoveinstruct.shtml

A hiking engineer who creates his own gear, lists home-made alcohol stoves (and instructs how to use it correctly in sub freezing temperatures), stands, windscreens, much more and interesting links for light weight/ultralight backpacking:

http://www.datasync.com/~wksmith/


----------

